# Dr. Stephen F. Olford



## D. Paul (Dec 14, 2004)

I cannot believe I was not aware of the passing of Dr. Stephen Olford. (1918-2004 Aug. 29)
Are any here familiar with him and his ministry, Olford Ministries International? I did a search in the boards and his name does not appear.
If you ever heard him preach, it was passionate expository preaching!
Together with his son David they wrote Anointed Expository Preaching which I am ashamed I've not recommended in the _Library_ forum.


----------

